

DNA of 'an entire nation' assessed (Iceland) - vijayr
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-32024158

======
cal2
I've made the publication available here:
[http://cl.ly/3O2q291Y362s?_ga=1.160823550.2112655899.1426272...](http://cl.ly/3O2q291Y362s?_ga=1.160823550.2112655899.1426272978)

